# Free IVF in the UK



## Puri (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this website and have lots of questions. I am 31, my DH is 28. I have early menopause and our only option is to get pregnant by egg donation.   We are looking for the cheapest way to have IVF D-treatment done. Does anyone know about the free IVF from April?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Any free treatment is dependant on your local primary care trust so you would need to check with them. All PCT's have their own set of criteria and will be able to tell you what treatment they will cover as not all see the validity of egg donation.

Ruth


----------

